
Last.fm’s Buggy, New Design - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/17/lastfms-buggy-new-design/
======
boredguy8
"Last.fm's Buggy New Design"

Seriously...the way he wrote the title reads like Last.fm invented a new
design for some old-school transportation.

------
dmix
I had trouble logging in as well. But I'm definitely not the type whose averse
to new things.

I'm looking forward to digging deeper since I use last.fm almost everyday
while I work (usually: ambient and post-rock tags).

------
JimEngland
I think overall it is pretty solid, they are just having some server problems,
which I can forgive on the first day or two.

The home page stinks, though.

